# I Think My Wife is a Calvinist....



## Hamalas (Jan 26, 2009)

[video=youtube;GZdoSG0IdNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZdoSG0IdNE[/video]


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jan 26, 2009)

Clever guy.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 27, 2009)

"I didn't choose her, she chose me"


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 27, 2009)

That video has been on a thread before but i still find it funny


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 3, 2009)

This is very funny Thanks for posting it!!


----------

